# Spray Rig



## Killam & Sons (Feb 14, 2012)

I've been considering purchasing a paint sprayer lately. I have very limited resources for such a purchase. So, I need to get the most bang for my buck. I'd like guidance in buying a quality spray rig for between $500 and $800. There are alot out there, I just don't know which one's are worth the investment and which ones are not. Thanks.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

here's a good deal on a graco sprayer.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-Graco-3...ltDomain_0&hash=item231f74cc04#ht_2216wt_1185


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

It depends on 1) the primary use i.e. a trim pump etc and 2) how fast do you want to go. Don't think you can't produce amazing finishes with a $299 pump such as the Graco Tradeworks 150 because that pump hangs with the best of them including the FinishPro 395. 

If you plan on spaying lots of walls and ceilings then I'd stay above the 440i and Graco 395, those are trim pumps and they scream like a whiny B when you stick a 517 on them.


----------



## mpminter (Mar 21, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> It depends on 1) the primary use i.e. a trim pump etc and 2) how fast do you want to go. Don't think you can't produce amazing finishes with a $299 pump such as the Graco Tradeworks 150 because that pump hangs with the best of them including the FinishPro 395.
> 
> If you plan on spaying lots of walls and ceilings then I'd stay above the 440i and Graco 395, those are trim pumps and they scream like a whiny B when you stick a 517 on them.


Or not. I routinely use tips as large as .519 with my 440i with no problem at all


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the Titan Advantage 400 gives you the best bang for your buck in a smaller unit. they can be had usually for around $625 as opposed to a Titan 440 Impact $950 on a Graco Nova 390 $795


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> the Titan Advantage 400 gives you the best bang for your buck in a smaller unit. they can be had usually for around $625 as opposed to a Titan 440 Impact $950 on a Graco Nova 390 $795


But it looks like a spray tech with Titan stickers on it .


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

TERRY365PAINTER said:


> But it looks like a spray tech with Titan stickers on it .


Sure does.... and is basically. A POS


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

It is essentially a Spraytech EPX2155. the same motor and fluid section as the Titan 440i's without the electronics. the pressure control is mechanical.

I would not call it a pos but then I dont dislike Titan as Andy does.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> I dont dislike Titan as Andy does.


Dislike would be an improvement. ;-)


----------

